# Olives?



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I finally found a substitute for grapes. Freya loves to play with grapes that fall on the floor, but I have to take them away from her (toxic to cats). I hadn't found anything nearly as entertaining until today.

I dropped an olive on the floor and both cats went for it. They've been playing with it now for over an hour. A quick google search didn't turn up anything bad about cats and olives, this may be a new ritual for us.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

A pecan in the shell is good also, but can be rather noisy.  What kind of olive? Green? Black? Greek? We have a big olive bar at the local food market!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

My ONLY concern would be the salt content, but that would only be if they licked and/or ingested too many olives ;}

I wish my cat would enjoy playing with food... it's always "FEED IT TO ME NOW" and when offered, it's either "nom nom gone" or complete abhorrence, depending on the food item XD


----------

